# Prepped



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My wife asked me to go to out to dinner this past weekend with a friend. Her friend was a friend of her parents but kind of between ages, and they email each other weekly so we met and we have enjoyed talking with her many times before. I didn't know I was set up to talk about being prepared. It seems my wife had recommended "One Second After" to her and the prepper topic came up after. My wife told our friend to ask me. 

It was an intriguing scenario because this single 52 year old woman is a very successful broker / agent of intangible goods. I've been to her home and to me it's a mansion, probably 12,000 lot, pool and luxury not practical. No preparations or hint of sustainability. Being a good family friend I suggested she stock up on some food, offered to sell her a 275 gallon tote I have (the money will buy me another) and being single get a few firearms and start training...I pointed out an outdoor range 7 miles away. This was all Saturday Night, and we are in California.......

So today, 5 days later, I take the tote to her home. My wife and I move it to her side yard and she comes out and invites us in. She thanked me for all the advice and proceeded to tell me she spent $1700 at Costco on Sunday with most of it canned goods except the 699 generator, motion sensor solar powered lights, flash light set, recharchable batteries and then canned goods. She invites me to her office (and I have to post this) and shows me her relatively new Ruger P series 9mm, Mossy 590, Ruger 10-22, and an Colt 6920LE with boxes of ammo everywhere (think about this, were in CA). She said her Gardner agreed to rip out the grass beyond her pool and start a veggie garden and she found a dealer with 5 gold maples leafs and 50 silver maple leafs....

Damn the rich can prep fast. I know the guns were from a free state, but for CAL DOJ it wasn't me!


----------



## mattdeere (Jan 12, 2014)

Sounds like you put a little scare into her. What did you tell her? What is she preparing for? What are you preparing for?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Is she going to learn the skils necessary to maintain the garden, or will she simply have him tend after the SHTF. All other skills, same question.


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

Must be nice to buy everything (material things) that you need all in one shot. But I second paraquack, all that stuff wont mean sh!t if she doesn't know how to maintain any of it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Single 52 year old? Rich? Is she "decent looking"?
Just kidding, hopefully she will "grow into" prepping, and rotate the canned goods, and take some weapons safety classes. 
Awesome, another prepper.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Im sure rip and his wife will get her setup and help her along looks like they have a good start...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Sounds like a good kickstart to me. I suggest that you teach her a few skills - something that she can get an immediate payback on without a huge learning curve or long-term process. Maybe something like roasting coffee or making sausage. Both greatly improve life now and are pretty good skills to have.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Does she do her own cooking?
That would be a good start.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Money talks. I look in my wallet and say to it, "Why are you so empty?" and it says back, "Because you don't put stacks of hundreds in me asshat." and I go, "Oh yeah.".


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Fuzzee, I can't argue with that kind of logic!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks like you made a good friend...hehe Does she like girls?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I asked my wife after I posted last night if she thought our friend would tend to the garden and she laughed - hell no. The irony of her purchases is that she does buy everything and has no talents / skills that prepared people need. Though my wife sent me an email while I was at work this morning saying "she" (meaning our friend) was at the shooting range and getting lots of help - yes she's an attractive woman and being well off she's just been career focused and never met a person to marry. It just amazed me how a person with means could go from nothing on Saturday night to a good supply of food, water and firearms in 5 days (plus a few other things like the lights, generator, etc). For all I know at this moment it could be a fad, but she could take the next step and start learning many preparations. She did start her career off as a nurse (she now recruits doctors for hospitals and insurance companies).


----------

